# contract climbers



## lawrencetreeman (Dec 16, 2008)

Just curious what some of you "contract climber's" may charge?? I have been climbing for 14 years, I charge a friend/ fellow Tree service that more or less got me into it. $25.00 an hour, I've charged someone i never heard of prior $75.00 per hour 4 hour min. I'm in charge as long as i"m in the tree. My safety is first and fore most. But just wondering what others may be charging.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 16, 2008)

Seems to be slightly above par. A lot of times its in how hard they are going to make me work for it. Then of course, how do you charge your friends?
Is there really a 021?


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 16, 2008)

I pay $250 for a reasonable one day job. I dont ask too much because I know what its like up there. I hate people that dont even know treework telling a climber how long a job should take when they have never even climbed themselves. But $250 here if its a normal job. Now if it was some killer money making crane job, then share the wealth some.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 16, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> I pay $250 for a reasonable one day job. I dont ask too much because I know what its like up there. I hate people that dont even know treework telling a climber how long a job should take when they have never even climbed themselves. But $250 here if its a normal job. Now if it was some killer money making crane job, then share the wealth some.



Look you tight wad, you are supposed to be in the upper echelon up there in NE. What gives?


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 16, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Look you tight wad, you are supposed to be in the upper echelon up there in NE. What gives?



"upper echelon", lol. I havent quite made it to that status yet dan. Any more than that and I might just do it myself - or drive the bucket over the yard knomes, mirrored balls, bushes etc. 

No I wouldnt, but it just pleases me to think about it, lol.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 16, 2008)

tree companies; $200-300 a day. minimum. 

landscapers, contractors, and random homeowners; $50-100 per hour + more with a good groundman.

I sell a lot of work, and pay expenses and split remainder with subs who haul and cleanup. average $500-600 day 

a lot depends on locale, I get paid better in northern Va than Williamsburg.

traveling for storms, consistently pull $2000 a week or better.

yeah, I'm bragging. but I earn it.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 16, 2008)

Down here i have a friend/competitor We have on occasion hired each other,for one reason or an other;backed up on work,sore w/pulled lumber or what not. We do things different but are both about the same speed and exp.
We usually pay around 100$ hr couple hours min.,,,,,,unless it's something real simple ,and not far out of the way.

It's a cut throat bus. some times.... It pays to have an allie.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 16, 2008)

lawrencetreeman said:


> Just curious what some of you "contract climber's" may charge?? I have been climbing for 14 years, I charge a friend/ fellow Tree service that more or less got me into it. $25.00 an hour, I've charged someone i never heard of prior $75.00 per hour 4 hour min. I'm in charge as long as i"m in the tree. My safety is first and fore most. But just wondering what others may be charging.



Went to your website- looks like you are a business instead of a "freelance "climber like it sounded that you were. I "free lanced" for many years and did very well and never asked anyone their opinion on my earnings. It is all relevant to the job--Take the job, do the job, anyway,
Jeff Lovstrom


----------



## fishercat (Dec 17, 2008)

*$100 an hour with my own gear.*

no arguing about how it's done.

wiped out a nice size swamp maple for a couple of homeboys Sunday.they're gettin' into tree work they say.they have a pick up and a couple of really warm saws. i had half down before they got there.made them pull the top which was leaning towards the house.

i was done in 2.5 hours,collected my 3 bills and loaded the car.nice workin' whitch ya' boys!


----------



## lawrencetreeman (Dec 17, 2008)

I Am small part time business, plus will climb for others as well, I have climbed for one guy for many years. I see nothing wrong in seeing what the market is. Thanks


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a guy that will climb all day (max 8 hours) for me at $225 a day no matter what the job is but if it's a really nasty job or he bust his butt and we got done early I'll pay him a little more.


----------



## Little Monkey (Dec 19, 2008)

hi, am working in ireland, a top class contract climber fully kitted out for any takedown, rigging, cranework or precision felling gets 300 euro +vat a day
or a standard climber with only a harness and saw gets about 150,
when i worked in new zealand the rates were about the same .. $300/$150:monkey:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 19, 2008)

yup here on L I N Y $100 pr hr tom trees


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 21, 2008)

I pay a contract climber $300 cash for an 8hr day. I don't ask him to kill himself. He's a good worker. Lately he's been trying to renegotiate based on the number of trees and things like that. I'm not a climber so maybe I'm looking at it wrong. I thought $300 for 8hrs meant $300 for 8 hrs. I don;t think the number of trees should change the rate of pay. I don't put him in rotten trees or anything. I always ask him if he's ok with the tree before he does it. He runs the show when he's there. I'm going to have to start looking for somebody else I think. I can't bid a job expecting to pay a certain amount then have the terms switched.

Scott


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 21, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> I pay a contract climber $300 cash for an 8hr day. I don't ask him to kill himself. He's a good worker. Lately he's been trying to renegotiate based on the number of trees and things like that. I'm not a climber so maybe I'm looking at it wrong. I thought $300 for 8hrs meant $300 for 8 hrs. I don;t think the number of trees should change the rate of pay. I don't put him in rotten trees or anything. I always ask him if he's ok with the tree before he does it. He runs the show when he's there. I'm going to have to start looking for somebody else I think. I can't bid a job expecting to pay a certain amount then have the terms switched.
> 
> Scott



$300 a day is 8 hours of however many trees you can point him at that can be safely done without making him fight the debris piling up. he does deserve good ground support. other than that, work his a$$. 
he has to make you money, so you can pay him the good money he gets.
sounds like he's getting spoiled. 
or you are making him earn his money.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 21, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> I can't bid a job expecting to pay a certain amount then have the terms switched.
> 
> Scott



He's been doing it long enough, he wants a raise. Offer him a performance bonus on work done over the expected amount. 

"I've bid it for you to get $300 for trees A-D if you get these others done too, then I'll give you $XX more per tree."

As a contract climber, if that is what you do most often, then you need a standard rate that will get you in on the job on a regular basis. For me that is $40-50 for local and $75-100 for overnight travel. 

With travel there a several day minimum depending on expenses. Some towns you can sleep and eat for under $70/day, others it is more like $120.

With local jobs that schedule regularly I bill by the next 1/4 hour, $200 minimum. I have a standard 1hr travel fee since I drive a 3/4 ton truck 30-40 miles one way on most jobs in the 3 county area I work in. So I average around 250/day as a broke down old man who does what he knows how to do and not have to "work" everyday.


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 21, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> $300 a day is 8 hours of however many trees you can point him at that can be safely done without making him fight the debris piling up. he does deserve good ground support. other than that, work his a$$.
> he has to make you money, so you can pay him the good money he gets.
> sounds like he's getting spoiled.
> or you are making him earn his money.




He doesn't fight any brush at all. I make sure everything is picked up. We go a a decent pace but not back breaking. I would rather be safe then save an hour. He is spoiled I know that. The problem is finding someone to replace him.

Scott


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 21, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> He's been doing it long enough, he wants a raise. Offer him a performance bonus on work done over the expected amount.
> 
> "I've bid it for you to get $300 for trees A-D if you get these others done too, then I'll give you $XX more per tree."



This is what makes me a little unhappy about the whole thing. I always schedule around him and ask plenty of time in advance for his schedule. When he is slow at his business he climbs for a guy he use to work for. He charges that guy $25 an hour and that's the rate no matter what. I'm paying $300 for an 8 hour day. That's $37.50 an hour. He doesn;t seem happy with that. It really kind of irks me. I don't mind paying more then the other guy he sends him more work then I do. What ever they have worked out is between them. I just need to know what I'm paying going into things. I know a lot of people say this but I know when it comes to a climber I'm the easiest person in the world to work with. Your(or my) saw is always sharp and another 200T fueled and ready. Brush doesn't pile up. I don't gripe about breaks. Water always right there I buy lunch ect. I know the job can't be don't without the climber so I respect that to a t. Maybe things will be better after the first of the year when I buy a Genie Boom. 

Scott


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 21, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> He doesn't fight any brush at all. I make sure everything is picked up. We go a a decent pace but not back breaking. I would rather be safe then save an hour. He is spoiled I know that. The problem is finding someone to replace him.
> 
> Scott



maybe not, sounds like you are a good employer. where are you, in missouri? hell, I like to fly. how much work can you line up?


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 21, 2008)

I am a very small business I can't line up that much work. I wish I could. I did a job over the summer that I think would have been enough. All big trees. Paid $2k for the take downs with a guy and a bucket. Took him 9hrs to do it. I think a climber could have done it faster. The trees had nothing in the way at he bottom you could drop big sections. The guy took things smaller because o the truck being under the tree. If I land another big job like that I will be sure to keep you in mind. 

Thanks Scott


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 21, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> He doesn't fight any brush at all. I make sure everything is picked up. We go a a decent pace but not back breaking. I would rather be safe then save an hour. He is spoiled I know that. The problem is finding someone to replace him.
> 
> Scott



Well said dude!
Jeff


----------



## Little Monkey (Dec 21, 2008)

yes spoiled, i too have found that sometimes the better they are looked after the worse they get,, 300 for a day means 300 for a day,, there are plenty more where he came from probably someone better too,, i do my best to look after and be friendly with staff and outside contractors but its a fine line and you have to keep them aware that you are the boss and while you pay the wages they do as they are told like it or not, unfortunatly when you are the bossman you have to bust balls weather you want to or not


----------



## BCbound (Dec 21, 2008)

What equipement do you guys expect a contract climber to supply? If there's any canadians on the forum to add some info that wold be great.


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 21, 2008)

I own the climbing gear. I bought it a couple a years ago. I knew I would never climb but a lot of climbers around here don't own their own gear. I figured if I had it anyone with skills could climb for me and use it. I'm going to try and find another guy. Right now I can book most of my work on the weekend or small jobs in the evening. I don't expect a climber to lift a finger on the ground. Once it's down they can leave.

Scott


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 21, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> I own the climbing gear. I bought it a couple a years ago. I knew I would never climb but a lot of climbers around here don't own their own gear. I figured if I had it anyone with skills could climb for me and use it. I'm going to try and find another guy. Right now I can book most of my work on the weekend or small jobs in the evening. I don't expect a climber to lift a finger on the ground. Once it's down they can leave.
> 
> Scott



Most any good climber thats worth $300 a day, has his/her own gear. I do 95 percent of the climbing but I do have a climber / buddy that has come in 5-6 times in the last couple years and I pay him $300 a day.


----------



## BCbound (Dec 21, 2008)

STL makes me wish I was in St.louis. That's great pay for someone who doesn't have to provide a thing and no clean.


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 21, 2008)

*Time to let him go*

For that price ... he should be buying you lunch. No ground work ??? - good by climber


----------



## gavin (Dec 21, 2008)

*liability insurance*

i've been wondering about his for a while...as a subcontractor do you have to have your own liability insurance (for damage etc, not workers compensation) or are the subcontractors covered by the main contractor?

anybody know how the insurance companies feel about it? how about the courts?

i would be inclined to think if you're subcontracting (under the law, you are in charge of yourself, how the work is dones, have your own tools, etc.) then you would have to carry your own liability insurance...correct?


----------



## fishercat (Dec 22, 2008)

*for $300 a day here,you don't get much.*

for that rate,they usually don't have their own gear,they need a ride,have a drug habit or get real sloppy the closer it gets to happy hour.

i have my own gear and insurance and i'm safe and stone cold sober.i think $100 an hour is more than fair.it rarely takes a whole 8 hours anyway.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 22, 2008)

fishercat said:


> for that rate,they usually don't have their own gear,they need a ride,have a drug habit or get real sloppy the closer it gets to happy hour.
> 
> i have my own gear and insurance and i'm safe and stone cold sober.i think $100 an hour is more than fair.it rarely takes a whole 8 hours anyway.



I think ya might have missed the point. He pays $300 for an 8 hour day, and wants 8 hours work from the climber, because THAT'S the deal. 

I know what you're saying, though. If I go out to hit a tree for one of my contacts, it ain't gonna take 8 hours. That's when we need the $100 p/h.
we put trees down safely and fast, and deserve to get paid well. work 3-4 hours and hammer a $2000 tree? uh, PAY ME.  

kind of the ol' apples and oranges thing.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 22, 2008)

How can anyone call themselves a climber and not have their own gear? Compared to a lot of dudes I'm a newbie off the ground but I'd never climb in someone else's gear. If they don't have their own equipment they're nothing more than a groundie with nutz and should be payed far less than $300 a day.


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 22, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> I think ya might have missed the point. He pays $300 for an 8 hour day, and wants 8 hours work from the climber, because THAT'S the deal.
> 
> I know what you're saying, though. If I go out to hit a tree for one of my contacts, it ain't gonna take 8 hours. That's when we need the $100 p/h.
> we put trees down safely and fast, and deserve to get paid well. work 3-4 hours and hammer a $2000 tree? uh, PAY ME.
> ...




I have no problem paying for a whole day if you get the job done faster. If it's a big expensive removal I don;t mind paying a little extra. Some times I'll set a couple jobs up and we might hit 3-4 houses. He'll go with dad and another helper to keep the ground clear and I'll be doing clean up as they work ahead. If he does this I pay extra for fuel for him driving his own truck. 

Scott


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 22, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> How can anyone call themselves a climber and not have their own gear? Compared to a lot of dudes I'm a newbie off the ground but I'd never climb in someone else's gear. If they don't have their own equipment they're nothing more than a groundie with nutz and should be payed far less than $300 a day.



He has only worked for one other person and that guy bought his gear to start out with. He bought a stump grinding business and pretty much quit climbing. Now he climbs for either his old boss or for me when the stump business is slow. I have gear and his old boss has the other set of gear that he uses. He's never needed to buy any. He's actually a really good climber just never needed his own gear.


Scott


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds like he wants more money so he can start his own tree business!


----------



## fishercat (Dec 23, 2008)

*i hear what you are saying as well.*



treeslayer said:


> I think ya might have missed the point. He pays $300 for an 8 hour day, and wants 8 hours work from the climber, because THAT'S the deal.
> 
> I know what you're saying, though. If I go out to hit a tree for one of my contacts, it ain't gonna take 8 hours. That's when we need the $100 p/h.
> we put trees down safely and fast, and deserve to get paid well. work 3-4 hours and hammer a $2000 tree? uh, PAY ME.
> ...



i understand it's regional as well.if i was down south (depends where)i'd probably charge less.not that the gear costs less but everything else sure does.


----------



## Little Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

:monkey: for 300 euro a day i am expected to carry everything from wedges and jacks for felling to big shots and rigging gear to rig anything from flying foxes to heavy timber, full selection of saws ms200s,460s,660s,880s, plus a big set of balls to climb anything and the knowledge to tackle and complete anything, safely and quickly, also i carry my own insurance, which covers me. up to 20
yes 20 million euro . but i like to do it right and have a good name for it and am employed all over the country as a climber, as usual there are lots of
casual climbers who will climb for about 120-150 a day bring only a harness and rope climb slow know bugger all about sectioning a tree think they are gods gift to the climbing world and think insurance is an urban legend.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 26, 2008)

*i hear ya.*



Blakesmaster said:


> How can anyone call themselves a climber and not have their own gear? Compared to a lot of dudes I'm a newbie off the ground but I'd never climb in someone else's gear. If they don't have their own equipment they're nothing more than a groundie with nutz and should be payed far less than $300 a day.



a company i know here uses a guy that wants 3-400 a day cash at the end of the day.he told me he owns a couple bags of clothes and a cell phone.he has no equipment at all,NONE! demands an ms200t but doesn't use a lanyard.also wants lunch and coffee.and you have to pick him up and drop him off. 
he's ok in the first half of the day,gets real sloppy the second half.i have watched him smash fences,sheds,and break sidewalks.took the top of a pine out one day because he didn't want to hook up to the crane that was sitting right next to the tree.so the wires came down,transformers blew,firetrucks came,he still got paid.amazing.

other than that,he's a great climber when he's not in jail or rehab.when you pay him at the end of the day,you never know if you'll see him the next morning.if he does,he needs money for smokes and coffee.

sounds to good to be true i know.but it is.


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 30, 2008)

*That's just sick*

Here I am with the gear, hard work ethic, never used drugs or been in jail and I can't find a steady climbing job let alone even ground work. That just sucks ... ok I've had my rant ... better get back to work here


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 30, 2008)

1savagehunter said:


> Here I am with the gear, hard work ethic, never used drugs or been in jail and I can't find a steady climbing job let alone even ground work. That just sucks ... ok I've had my rant ... better get back to work here


 

Travel to a hurricane, find the sleaziest motel you can and hang out one night. 

go to work the next day with the guys who have the least amount of teeth in their head, return to the motel and smoke the days proceeds. all of it.

repeat. over and over.

then you will have the requisite experience.:bang: 

Brother, keep plugging, you'll get yours. with a name like savage hunter, ya gotta be an ok guy.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 30, 2008)

i used ta charge $450 per job/day (8hrs) if u are a contract climber u should have your own insurance policy of at least $500,000. plan on getting all the nasty chit that other full time climbers can not/will not do. also plan on traveling so u can stay busy. i am no longer a contract climber and work full time with a small company. its much safer/steady and im home every night i no longer spend to make and get less more often. i have put 200,000 miles on a new truck in a year chasing work all over the usa. im much happier now!!


----------



## Scots Climber (Dec 30, 2008)

I usually charge $300-400 per 8-10 hour day or $35 per hour.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 30, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> i used ta charge $450 per job/day (8hrs) if u are a contract climber u should have your own insurance policy of at least $500,000. plan on getting all the nasty chit that other full time climbers can not/will not do. also plan on traveling so u can stay busy. i am no longer a contract climber and work full time with a small company. its much safer/steady and im home every night i no longer spend to make and get less more often. i have put 200,000 miles on a new truck in a year chasing work all over the usa. im much happier now!!




I hear a bell ringing somewhere. 

nah, my imagination. sounds like chapter 3 of my life. though. how does it end?

nah, don't tell me.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 30, 2008)

*not just one company uses him.*



1savagehunter said:


> Here I am with the gear, hard work ethic, never used drugs or been in jail and I can't find a steady climbing job let alone even ground work. That just sucks ... ok I've had my rant ... better get back to work here



3 or use him from what i have heard.a true professional.


----------

